# Cyclechat slow



## MrGrumpy (13 Mar 2014)

Might be just me and this computer but I`m finding cyclechat dead slow on page refreshes ? If I can get a hold of another PC i will see what that is like. Admin aware of any other issues ?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2014)

Is as quick as ever for me.
Laptop running Chrome.


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2014)

No probs here.


----------



## The Brewer (13 Mar 2014)

refresh your cache..... no idea what that means, just used to get told that alot in work


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2014)

I suspect that'll be due to me rebuilding all of the thumbnail images in the database (to make them bigger so it's easier to make out what the full-size image is when you click on it). 

Might be going for a few hours but I didn't fancy stopping up until 3am this morning (when it goes a bit quiet around here ... ).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2014)

16,120 ...


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Mar 2014)

Shaun said:


> I suspect that'll be due to me rebuilding all of the thumbnail images in the database (to make them bigger so it's easier to make out what the full-size image is when you click on it).
> 
> Might be going for a few hours but I didn't fancy stopping up until 3am this morning (when it goes a bit quiet around here ... ).
> 
> ...


 
dont think its that, been like this a few days now. Shall try clearing stuff on chrome.


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> dont think its that, been like this a few days now. Shall try clearing stuff on chrome.



Okey dokey. 

As an aside, the rebuilding is complete now.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2014)

So what just happenned?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Mar 2014)

Site was being upgraded. When I tried to show the page, it showed a message "The board is currently being upgraded. Please check back later".


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2014)

victor said:


> Site was being upgraded. When I tried to show the page, it showed a message "The board is currently being upgraded. Please check back later".


 Or Cycle Chat.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Mar 2014)

classic33 said:


> Or Cycle Chat.


Sorry, I don't understand what you just said.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2014)

victor said:


> Sorry, I don't understand what you just said.


The words Cycle Chat apppearing between the two bars where it said that the site was being upgraded


----------

